# Lawn Sprinkler install.



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

The B vent is exhausted out the side wall.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's quality install


----------

